# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams about the dead

## Arra

My dog died a few months ago. Since then, I've had about 8 dreams that I can remember in which she's still alive. There is always an overwhelming atmosphere of depression to the dream, a hidden feeling of horror, a sense that something is wrong, even though my dream self doesn't act like anything is wrong. I think it's because the part of me making up the dream knows that the dog is supposed to be dead.

A few years ago, when my grandmother died, I had similar dreams. Although not close to her at all, and as far as I know, I'd never had a dream involving her in my life, I started dreaming about her when she died. She was following me in one of them, and although I didn't seem to realize she was dead in the dream, I was terrified of her, as though she was a ghost or a zombie. She was alive in other dreams, but in every one I experienced the same distinct feeling of hidden horror, that something is wrong, as though part of me knows she's dead and that this is wrong, but for some reason my dream mind doesn't act as though anything is wrong.

Does anyone else experience this feeling while dreaming about dead people (or pets)? Or anything else you notice about your dreams involving the dead?

----------


## MAXX

I'm quite new here, but I've been having dreams that included my Uncle who passed away about 3 years ago. Someone had told me that means that soul wants you to pray for them. I don't know, maybe just another old wife's tail. Just what someone told me once. In my dream my uncle was/seemed very much alive, we were talking at a party. He has appered in several over a few nights. Maybe in the next dream she appears in you should confront her, ask her what she's looking for or wants. She may need you for something. Better yet, hit one of the Mod's up for advice.

----------


## Arra

> old wife's tail



It's "old wives' tale", Not an old wife with a tail!

I don't believe in anything paranormal, and am almost sure it's something my mind made up. But thanks for replying. I was saddened because I thought this thread was dead with 0 replies.

----------


## MAXX

I did not mean an old woman with a tail  ::lol::  I ment "wives", man, it's tough on this site, everyone needs to relax & have some fun. I wasn't getting nutzo on the creepy stuff, that's just what someone told me. I hate when I make a post & it gets lots of view's but no reply's. Makes you feel bad. I'm on several Forums for different subjects (none on dreaming) & I'll post up a Q & never get a reply. Anyway, just thought what I was thinking might have helped you out, sorry if no.

----------


## Arra

I found the "old wife's tail" thing funny, I obviously knew what you meant. And I tried to show that I thought it was funny with the '!', but I guess I'm bad at expressing humor on here, and the fact that I don't like using emoticons doesn't help.

I wasn't really looking for help, just asking if anyone had similar experiences. I was really just trying to promote discussion, so what you said was fine and I appreciate the reply. I wasn't trying to criticize you by telling you I don't happen to believe in paranormal things.

----------


## insideout

> My dog died a few months ago. Since then, I've had about 8 dreams that I can remember in which she's still alive. There is always an overwhelming atmosphere of depression to the dream, a hidden feeling of horror, a sense that something is wrong, even though my dream self doesn't act like anything is wrong. I think it's because the part of me making up the dream knows that the dog is supposed to be dead.
> 
> A few years ago, when my grandmother died, I had similar dreams. Although not close to her at all, and as far as I know, I'd never had a dream involving her in my life, I started dreaming about her when she died. She was following me in one of them, and although I didn't seem to realize she was dead in the dream, I was terrified of her, as though she was a ghost or a zombie. She was alive in other dreams, but in every one I experienced the same distinct feeling of hidden horror, that something is wrong, as though part of me knows she's dead and that this is wrong, but for some reason my dream mind doesn't act as though anything is wrong.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this feeling while dreaming about dead people (or pets)? Or anything else you notice about your dreams involving the dead?



I have had similar experiences many years ago after my grandmother died. I had several bad dreams with her in them.
After my grandfather died sometime later, I'm pretty sure I had dreams about him too, but they were not scary. I think this is because they each left a different impression on me.
I don't think they've been in my dreams since then.

----------


## MAXX

Dianeva, I'm just playing with you. I too am very interested in this subject as well. I'll be checking back to read the reply's you get after enough people get a chance to read the thread. Having my Uncle in a few dreams was kind of nice for me as I do miss him. I only wish it was a lucid so I could have had some control over the dream. As far as humor go's, I tend to inject too much sometimes & people take it the wrong way. I used the emoticon to make sure you knew I was kidding around. All Good.

----------


## acatalephobic

I've had several dreams about both of my dogs that have been passed for years now. They tend to appear mostly in positive scenarios, though. And I had a dream about my grandfather once, who passed when I was really young. Even though I was aware that it was off, the dream itself was accompanied by a pretty positive feeling.

Perhaps the newness of your personal experience is what's coloring your reaction in dreams. Your mind, asleep or awake, might still be adjusting to two-toned memories you now have of these images of your recent past.

----------


## Tebok

I've had many dreams about seeing both my dog and step grandfather who passed away. The strange thing is, in Dream I knew they had died. Its very hard for me to explain, but it was like they were revived for a while longer - for example, imagine someone on their deathbed in the Hospital. They pass away, but days later their heart starts beating again and they live for a few more days. That's the feeling I get when I see them in dream.

Neither of their deaths were traumatic for me. I knew their time was coming and was prepared for it. One of my biological grandfathers passed away before my step grandfather did, but I never have dreams about him. Most likely because I wasn't as close to him as I was my step grandfather whom lived less then 10 minutes from me. I only saw the biological grandfather once or twice a year.

----------


## Arra

> I've had many dreams about seeing both my dog and step grandfather who passed away. The strange thing is, in Dream I knew they had died. Its very hard for me to explain, but it was like they were revived for a while longer - for example, imagine someone on their deathbed in the Hospital. They pass away, but days later their heart starts beating again and they live for a few more days. That's the feeling I get when I see them in dream.



That might be something similar to the feeling I get. I get a feeling like they're zombies or something, in between death and life, like they're dead but being revived again temporarily. But maybe it's different.

----------


## Maelzebrul

I just had a dream last week in which my dead brother (died not wearing a seat belt) came into my room while I was laying on my bed. I knew I was dreaming and that he was dead. I asked him If I could help him to return to life in the Material world and I inferred that there was something I could do with dream energy (though I don't recall what it could be) to help him. He bluntly said "No" and turned to leave my room. I realized that I had pulled him away from where ever he was and apologized for disturbing him and that I wouldn't call him back anymore. I believe I had this dream because of my concerns for his son my nephew who has chosen to walk down the path of heroin addiction something I feel he would never have gotten into if his Dad had still been alive.

----------

